
Taboola and Outbrain Merging into a $2B Company to Better Compete with Facebook - potench
https://www.forbes.com/sites/martyswant/2019/10/03/taboola-and-outbrain-are-merging-into-a-2-billion-company-to-better-compete-with-facebook/
======
dredmorbius
Two chums join forces to take on a third.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20409693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20409693)

